# Collecting water...



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Talk about water purification has me wanting input about how to collect water if there's no spring or stream from which to take it. I spend a fair amount of time in an area that's about 3 miles from any motorized vehicle access, and a good 2000 feet up. Packing in enough water for 4 days gets to be a huge burden, especially when you've got all your camping and hunting gear as well. Sometimes I make a trip in advance and just leave a few gallons up there, but lately I've been trying to think of other ways to get water from snowmelt or evaporation. Any ideas?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You could use a *solor still*. Those are cool, but it has to be sunny for them to work. If you don't know what they are let me know and I will give you a detailed explanation on how they work. I took a wilderness survival class and had to build one and they do work.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes they do and it's a solar still in case EL Matador tries to goggle it. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Sill* yes thats what I meant. :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *Sill* yes thats what I meant. :wink:


I got me an excuse for not being able to spell; I'm from Arkansas, what's yours? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm from tooele co. Pretty much the same as being from arkansas, also i got kicked in the head by a mule and fell in a well as a child. :x


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

But the boy can shoot............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm from tooele co. Pretty much the same as being from arkansas, also i got kicked in the head by a mule and fell in a well as a child. :x


Does busting your head open on a window mounted AC unit while riding a 3 wheeler count for anything; I got 33 stiches from it and a cat scan over at St. Judes in Memphsis? O|* -#&#*!- *\-\* Thank god for thick skulls!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I jumped off a cabin in the mountains by Brighton into 5' of soft powder and somehow shattered my ankle.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> But the boy can shoot............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Al, you know as well as I do that was pure luck. I figured If I shot enough rounds I would have to hit a couple of bunnies sooner or later. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from tooele co. Pretty much the same as being from arkansas, also i got kicked in the head by a mule and fell in a well as a child. :x
> ...


Memphis? You must have lived close to Blytheville, Arkansas?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > fixed blade said:
> ...


Wynne, it's west of Memphis on HWY 64. Actually Blytheville is a little further drive than going to Memphis.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just curious, I lived in Blytheveille about 25 years ago.

T


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Just curious, I lived in Blytheveille about 25 years ago.
> 
> T


 -BaHa!-


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I have built a couple solar stills and have never gotten more than a couple of ounces from them in a 24 hour period. Considering that even when resting a person needs at least 2 liters of water per day to avoid dehydration the trivial amount you get from a still just isn't enough and you are better off looking for other sources. In fact, most survival experts have turned against this novelty concept as it just isn't very practical. They only work in hot, sunny conditions, and you are at risk of sweating more moisture building one than you will ever get back from it. And they require some kind of moisture laden material to really work, like chopped up vegetation or urine, unless there is already enough moisture in the ground, which is unlikely if you are in an area that you are that desperate for water in the first place. My advice would be to scout the area thoroughly enough to locate the water sources. If it is in the mountains there should be some seeps or springs somewhere, though these may dry up late in the year. If there is wildlife in the area than there must be water somewhere, though you will need to treat it before drinking it yourself. If not then you will just have continue to do as you have been doing and pack in your own water.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Fuel to melt snow is cheap and relatively light. Just make sure to start with about a cup of water before you start adding snow or you'll burn it. Really--it makes awful-tasting water. I've spent a lot of time melting snow and the weight of white gas used is minimal.

You can also look for snow melting in the sun, or take black plastic bags and partially fill with snow and leave them in the sun. Just be sure to collect the water from them while the sun is still out or it will refreeze as the sun gets low on the horizon.

BTW, I lived in North Little Rock for a few years.


----------

